# Fishing in Rudee Lunn haven Inlet



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel I confined during winter in the freshwater and I am dying to hit salty water. Don’t take me wrong. I love freshwater fishing. I still think a little saltwater runs in my blood. I fish for dinner since I started kayak fishing. So C&R isn’t my thing. Being in the Northern VA, I don’t know the spring time fishing in Lynn Haven and Rudee Inlet. Can we catch specks, or any other species?

I have a good chance I can have this coming Saturday off. After than I can’t fish for a while unless my work schedule changes.

I don’t mind being skunked but I want to have right lures.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Water temp in Lake Rudee today was still 45*F and no love from the fish. Soon mate, soon. Blues, specks & pups all will be hitting soon.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Rant, Rant, Rant, Rant*

RANT, RANT, and RANT

Thanks for the info. But it does not matter. I just found that I have to work tonight until tomorrow morning.
This is your, I meant OUR (hopefully only a few branches) federal government works. SPENDING someone else’s money, ReDO, UnDO, NOT Decisive. I CAN’T even plan my fishing trips. That really [email protected]$ off. Of course I get paid for waiting, redoing, and undoing. Thanks for the taxpayers.:beer: But I am the tax payers.  No full day off again. I guess I hit freshwater again.

joe


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Joe, Let me know if you end up going freshwater somewhere around NOVA. My wife's and my work schedule around our new child only leaves me Saturdays and Sunday mornings for fishing. I feel your pain, all of my clients are federal government agencies as well...


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Could be worse !!!! No time to fish, but cash in your pocket..... or plenty of time to fish, and no cash to go !!!


----------

